# Cool Kevin (Language)



## Smith (Feb 11, 2014)

This is the first song I've written with somebody else. Decided to try it out because we both had interest, and I also hate my own songs. Admittedly I've only just started. But I'm my own worst critic, so having somebody else there along the way to give me honest feedback and suggestions / help was nice.

Intended to be much more faster paced (90's emo inspired) than the previous acoustic song I wrote. Hopefully it's not too difficult to read. There is no chorus or anything in this one.

---

He is such a prick,
and it makes me sick to hear you and all your friends
tell me how I'm just like him.
The way he looks, the way he laughs.
I gotta' wonder if there's more to it than that.

You say I'm so much better,
yet I still wasn't good enough.
Lower your fucking expectations!
Me and him are no different to you,
and you know it.
The only thing I can do
is draw parallels between us two.

If you were telling the truth to me
you'd give me another shot.
But you're deceiving yourself into believing I
haven't changed, that I'm still the same.
Drop the arrogance, stop the ignorance.
You're better than that, better than this.

Don't bother comparing me.
It's clear this is another game.
One more attack, a ploy that's killing me.
Whether you mean it or not.

I'm sorry that it had to come to this
but I'm going by my own rules from here on out.
I loved you and I always will but this is over now.
It's only hurting us, for one reason or another.
I am taking back control of my life.

Emotions are fire.
It's not meant to be fucking played with.


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Jul 2, 2014)

I like it. There is a good feel for a character here, a good way of getting the audience to relate.


----------



## Smith (Jul 2, 2014)

Erik Fantasia said:


> I like it. There is a good feel for a character here, a good way of getting the audience to relate.



Thanks dude, glad you liked it. Definitely not my most popular work, but you live and you learn.


----------



## Greimour (Jul 2, 2014)

to what melody would you sing this song - so I can get a feel for how you might sing it.

For me I can't find the flow so little lost. Is there a song reference you based for the lyrics to run along with?


----------



## Smith (Jul 2, 2014)

Greimour said:


> to what melody would you sing this song - so I can get a feel for how you might sing it.
> 
> For me I can't find the flow so little lost. Is there a song reference you based for the lyrics to run along with?



Sum 41 inspired, but never have been much good at describing rhythm.


----------



## hollaatmegan (Aug 6, 2014)

This is so easy to relate to. Of course, I'm having trouble imagining how it goes, but even without the rhythm, just reading it, I got the sense of a beat. Very nice job, totally loved it.


----------



## Smith (Aug 6, 2014)

hollaatmegan said:


> This is so easy to relate to. Of course, I'm having trouble imagining how it goes, but even without the rhythm, just reading it, I got the sense of a beat. Very nice job, totally loved it.



Thanks! Digging the Robert Downey Jr picture man. 

At least, I think that's him.


----------



## hollaatmegan (Aug 6, 2014)

Smith said:


> Thanks! Digging the Robert Downey Jr picture man.
> 
> At least, I think that's him.



It is RDJ and _I _love your Mordecai picture. <3


----------



## Dave Watson (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, this is a lot angrier than Moving On, dude. Certainly is a bit of a kick in the groin when you see your ex with their next victim, isn't it? Been there, man! Totaly imagined this one as a fast punk rock shouty type thing.


----------



## Smith (Aug 7, 2014)

Dave Watson said:


> Well, this is a lot angrier than Moving On, dude. Certainly is a bit of a kick in the groin when you see your ex with their next victim, isn't it? Been there, man! Totaly imagined this one as a fast punk rock shouty type thing.



Thanks dude, glad you liked it. Yeah, I'd write these songs in school because I would just be stressed out or whatever. Nobody really understood how I felt. Not sure who's fault that is but I don't really care, it was a healthy process. Haven't written any songs in a while, and I'm not all that good at playing any instruments, but maybe I'll do more in the future.

So if you ever want to use this song, or any of my other songs, or a part or whatever, just let me know and go for it.


----------

